

Ask HN: What platform/product do u use for your blogs? - Eugene3v

If you could list some of the reasons or &#60;like&#62;/&#60;not like&#62; would be greatly appreciated.<p>For all of you suspicious minds out there, no I am not creating another platform for blogs, I really do need one for my product.<p>Thank you !
======
showerst
Wordpress is dead simple, flexible, and offers an infinite array of plugins
(Of particular value are Akismet for spam filtering and some of the Cache
plugins that make your pages serve fast).

On the down side, it requires constant security updates, and has a bit of a
learning curve if you're trying to customize it. (It's also in written in PHP,
which is a big problem for some people).

I've used it on my personal site and many work projects and found it to be
great as long as you're willing to pay attention to updates and find/install
plugins that fit your site.

~~~
nreece
Wordpress is bloated and slow under high-traffic. Tumblr and Posterous are
more leaner options.

~~~
showerst
If you're expecting heavy traffic, there are a number of cache plugins that
allow you to serve static files.

A properly set-up blog will hold up to a front page Digging/Reddit-ing even on
a cheap host.

------
delano
I use Jekyll for <http://solutious.com/blog>. I like it b/c it's a static site
generator so the site itself is just a bunch of files (no database, etc...).
Jekyll is also integrated into GitHub so the site itself is built and hosted
on their servers. All I have to do is push my commits.

------
movix
Posterous - great eamil interface, effortless blog creation and updating and
the Share on Posterous widget rocks

------
Eugene3v
I should have mentioned earlier that I want to host it or at least have my own
domain point to it.

